# Court overturns Swiss ban on E-cigarettes



## Alex (29/4/18)

*Court overturns Swiss ban on E-cigarettes*
Apr 28, 2018

Switzerland’s Federal Administrative Court (FAC) has overturned a ban on sales of electronic cigarettes with nicotine. 

The decision came in response to an appeal by a company against the ban, which had been imposed by the Federal Food Safety and Veterinary Office (FSVO). This type of product is already on sale in the European Union. 

“The FAC’s decision on Tuesday authorizes with immediate effect the import and sale of flacons of liquid with nicotine for e-cigarettes," Judith Deflorin of the FSVO told Swiss broadcaster SRF on Friday evening. 

Stefan Meile, director of the InSmoke company that brought the legal action and president of the Swiss Vape Trade Association, expressed satisfaction at the court’s decision. He said it was an important “signal” to the government with regard to health policy. 

The government was already moving towards authorizing e-cigarettes with nicotine as part of a new Bill on tobacco products presented in December. Current research suggests that e-cigarettes are less harmful to health than traditional cigarettes and may provide a less risky alternative.

According to provisional estimates, 0.7% of the Swiss population used e-cigarettes or similar products in 2016, up from 0,4% in 2013. 

source: https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/immediate-effect_court-overturns-swiss-ban-on-e-cigarettes/44082174

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

